# Boo!



## Crypt 31 (Oct 19, 2006)

Hello everyone. I'm new to village collecting and just really got into Lemax Spooky Town. In the last three weeks I bought over 30 pieces. Now I just need to get myself a table and start putting it all together. A little late in the season but I don't mind. Hope to show my stuff off soon.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Cool! Welcome :devil:


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hi and welcome Boogyman. Dang, 30 pieces already!!!!!! You are not alone because there are members here that have been collecting too. I too just started out this year putting together my Spooky Town. I just have 4 big pieces and other misc. pieces (fences, lighted pumpkins, and characters, leaves) and I just finished setting up. It took me about 1 1/2 to set up everything. I have to admit it was fun and I love turning off the lights and watch everything lit up. Good luck with the set up.


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Welcome Boogyman.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Hi Boogyman.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome to the forum. Collecting the spooky town is something I'd like to do. There just does't seem to be enough money after the props. "Maybe next year."


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

Welcome! I the minitures interesting too, but like scareme the yard stuff seems to suck the green out of my wallet. It is neat though!


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Welcome to the Forum, Boogy


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

Greetings and Velcome :> Hope you like it here!


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome to the forum. Hope to see pics of your spooky town stuff.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

hell o & welcome


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

Hello and welcome!


----------



## Dreadnight (Jul 9, 2006)

Welcome B-Man!


----------



## Hella (Feb 6, 2006)

Welcome to the dark side of the street! Share some pics of your set up!!


----------



## morgan8586 (Aug 30, 2006)

Hi


----------



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)

Welcome Boogyman!!


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

*Hello Boogyman and welcome to HauntForum!!*  :zombie:


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

Welcome Boogyman! Happy Haunting!


----------

